# Trek Equinox 7 2007 versus 2008



## mgreich (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any major differences between the 2007 and 2008 versions of the Equionx 7? It doesn't look like there were any major advances or anything, but I thought I'd see of anyone knew anything else.


----------

